# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  > [مشكلة] مسن

## حلاالكون

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته* 
*مباااارك عليكم الشهر*
*الكرييم 
مــتأأخراً<<لوووول
ابي مساعدهـ مع تمنيات انكم 
ماتبخلوا علييي 
ابغى 
مسنجرر للجوالي 
كاااان عندي بس مع الفرمتهـ مدري وييين دلف <<
ابي يكوون اخر اصدار من المسنجر للجوال ويكووون عربي بعد 
اني حملت لكن من اثبتهـ يقولي ان شهادهـ منتهيه <<اقررع ويتشرييط "<عشناوشفنااا
لوووول
المووووهم الله يخليكم لاحد يبخل علي ابيهـ ضروري 
نوعية جوووال n96
انتظررركم <<لاااتبخلوووا طيييب*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم |~

والله مآعندي خبرة بِ مسن الجوآلآت 

بس اعرف مسنجر ايبودي يركب على كل الجوآلآت 

موفق ~

----------


## حلاالكون

طيب ممكن تعطيني ياااه ابغاه ضروري ، اذا ماعليش كلااافه يعني @_@

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ هلآ 


أتفضلي : هنـــــــــــــــآ

----------


## حلاالكون

روح وريحااان مشكوووورهـ غنااتــي تعبتش معاي روحي وربي يعطيش الف الف الف عااااااافـــيــه

----------

